# well ventilated vs. draft free



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, maybe you folks could help me with something I've been puzzling over. I read that the requirements for a good goat shelter are that it is draft free, but also well ventilated. I will be needing a shelter with a locking door to keep the (future) goats safe from predators. So is the ventilation provided by, say, louvered windows or vents towards the top? Is that enough ventilation at night to keep ammonia and other noxious gases from harming their respiration? Is the "draft" problem about ground level winds? Of course the shed would be open during the day, but I was concerned about night time air. Thanks, L

PS I know this post might really belong in the barnyard section, but I wanted to get as much feedback from you experienced and knowledgeable folks as possible.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think you got it pretty much right. Our barns are well-ventilated in that the top has small openings in it to let out ammonia smells and such. We also built in areas more sheltered from the wind by trees, other barns, etc. 

We have two shelters that are three-sided. Both were built so that the open side is away from the direction the wind blows or is sheltered by the other barn. Works for us although I'm trying to find something that I can hang down to keep a little more warmth inside. These barns are not used for kidding though.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Our goat barn is over 100 years old. When we moved here 3 years ago it was extremely well ventilated(many missing boards) my husband spent many hours closing it back up. We have ventilation through windows and that we open up on nice sunny days. I also leave the bottom door open and keep the top barn door shut in the winter.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We always have our windows in our barn open a crack for ventilation but the goats seem to know how to close the windows up, LOL.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine has "open" eaves...theres enough airflow that goes up under the soffit and through the top of the barn...drafts are pretty much that...if you sit on the floor with your goats, and you feel a draft...9 out of 10 your goats will too.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Our 'barn' has ventilation on the top eaves, but it gets to cold in the winter that we boarded them up, but our goats can go in and out during the day when its above freezing a bit.


----------

